# Problema con Kde 3.5

## kandalf

azz è uscito il nuovo KDE!

a quando gli ebuild?

----------

## GuN_jAcK

già  :Razz:  non vedo l'ora di provarlo  :Razz: 

----------

## FiNeX

Gli ebuild ci sono già, solo che mancano i pacchetti nei mirror  :Smile: 

----------

## fejfbo

In portage è presente, ma ancora non è marcato come stabile   :Wink: 

----------

## Ghostraider

Eh già   :Very Happy:  comunque è sempre possibile effettuare una prova, sarei curioso di provare un paio di pacchetti, nel caso se proprio non si resiste...si andrà di package.keywords   :Very Happy: 

P.S. -> Forse bisognerebbe mettere il tag [OT]. Penso sia un post da OffTopic.   :Wink: 

----------

## -YoShi-

 *FiNeX wrote:*   

> Gli ebuild ci sono già, solo che mancano i pacchetti nei mirror 

 

Come mancano i pacchetti? 

Ma se son 2 settimane che io lo sto usando  :Shocked: 

----------

## nightshadow

Gli ebuild della 3.5.0 ci sono da un paio di giorni.. sono i tarball che fino a ieri mancavano anche sull'ftp ufficiale di kde!  :Smile: 

quella che stai usando tu Yoshi, e' probabilmente la RC1.

Piuttosto ho notato una cosa che non so se definirla scelta tecnica o bug dell'ebuild...

il 3.5.0 utilizza, se presente, HAL in versione >=0.4.x. (fonte: KDE 3.5.0 requirement list da www.kde.org).

invece l'ebuild, se in make.conf c'e' la flag "hal" richiede hal =>0.5.1 il quale a sua volta richiede kernel >=2.6.13.

ho provato a mascherare hal 0.5.1 per fargli usare lo 0.4 gia installato, ma si rifiuta....

----------

## -YoShi-

Si è vero c'hai ragione   :Embarassed:  era la RC

chiedo venia

----------

## lavish

 *nightshadow wrote:*   

> ho provato a mascherare hal 0.5.1 per fargli usare lo 0.4 gia installato, ma si rifiuta....

 

Dovresti copiare l; ebuild in overlay e modificarlo assegnandogli la dipendenza che pensi sia corretta. Se va tutto bene, fai un commit su bugs.gentoo.org

Ciao  :Wink: 

----------

## kandalf

messo kde 3.5...  :Cool: 

----------

## lavish

Io ho emerso konqueror 3.5 tanto per vedere se veramente superava l'acid2.. e lo passa   :Surprised: 

----------

## Pr0v4

 *kandalf wrote:*   

> messo kde 3.5... 

 

Scusa ma come hai fatto a metterlo?

io ho fatto un 

 *Quote:*   

> #emerge -pv kde

 

e mi ha restituito la versione 3.4.3  :Surprised: 

devo mettere la versione 3.5 in pckage keywords? 

Perché kde alla fine non l'ho mai usato molto, ed ero curioso di provare questa nuova versione  :Razz: 

----------

## lavish

Per konqueror (io non ho kde)

```
darkstar ~ # grep kde /etc/portage/package.unmask 

kde-base/konqueror

kde-base/libkonq

kde-base/kdelibs

kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves

kde-base/kdialog

kde-base/kcontrol

kde-base/khotkeys

kde-base/khelpcenter

kde-base/kdesu

kde-base/kcminit

kde-base/kdebase-data

kde-base/kicker
```

[edit] se non si ha abbastanza padronanza con il sistema comunque, sconsiglio di fare l'upgrade a versioni hardmasked. Questo edit è esplicitamente rivolto a Pr0v4  :Razz: 

----------

## =DvD=

Ho messo kde, ma nella configurazione dei fonts non ha più il sub-pixel hinting in grayscale.

Dove è finito? Che fine ha fatto? Perchè l'hanno tolto?

E' l'unica cosa che rende i caratteri quasi belli sullo schermo che sto usando in questo momento =D

----------

## GuN_jAcK

le novità implementate http://www.kde.org/announcements/visualguide-3.5.php  :Razz: 

sbav  :Razz: 

----------

## =DvD=

superkaramba in che pacchetto è?

----------

## kandalf

 *Pr0v4 wrote:*   

>  *kandalf wrote:*   messo kde 3.5...  
> 
> Scusa ma come hai fatto a metterlo?
> 
> io ho fatto un 
> ...

 

cd cd /usr/portage/kde-base/kdebase

emerge emerge kdebase-3.5.0.ebuild 

e cmq devi smascherarlo come ti hanno detto sopra

----------

## =DvD=

 *kandalf wrote:*   

> cd cd /usr/portage/kde-base/kdebase
> 
> emerge emerge kdebase-3.5.0.ebuild 

 

Qualcuno ti dirà di non fare mai cosi  :Wink: 

(voi avere il sub-pixel hinting in grayscale?)

----------

## GuN_jAcK

io preferisco aspettare :/ 

tanto credo che in una settimanella sarà possibile emergelo dal portage o no?  :Confused: 

----------

## =DvD=

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

> io preferisco aspettare :/ 
> 
> tanto credo che in una settimanella sarà possibile emergelo dal portage o no? 

 

E' gia possibile!

----------

## !equilibrium

io è da oltre 1 mese che uso i pacchetti beta di kde 3.5 e non ho mai avuto problemi

(ho notato con sommo piacere che KDE non è + cosi avido di risorse come prima ed è molto + veloce)

----------

## jozmile

Andiamo con ordine: stamattina ho dato un bel  emerge -uDp world e ho visto che praticamente potevo installare l'aggiornamento a kde 3.5

Tolgo la -p, inizio l'emerge (11 a.m - 4 p.m), termina senza dirmi alcun che di strano, riavvio, mi riparte kde 3.4.3.

Ok, do un bel

```
 nano -w /etc/rc.conf
```

e cambio la stringa relativa a XSESSION. Riavvio... Riparte kde 3.4.3.

Do un emerge -pv kdebase e.. sorpresa:

```
lupin ~ # emerge --pretend =kde-base/kdebase-3.5.0

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/konsole-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/ksysguard-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/ksmserver-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/khelpcenter-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/knetattach-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdesktop-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kmenuedit-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kicker-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdepasswd-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/nsplugins-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebugdialog-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-data-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/klipper-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kxkb-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/ksplashml-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/drkonqi-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdeprint-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kcontrol-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdcop-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kpager-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kscreensaver-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdm-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kwin-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kcheckpass-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/konqueror-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kate-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kfind-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/khotkeys-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kappfinder-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kpersonalizer-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kcminit-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/ksystraycmd-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdesu-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/ktip-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdialog-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kstart-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/libkonq-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kreadconfig-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.0)

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-3.5.0

```

Provo... provare (di solito) non nuoce...

```
lupin ~ # emerge =kde-base/kdebase-3.5.0

Calculating dependencies ...done!

!!! Error: the =kde-base/konsole-3.5* package conflicts with another package.

!!!        both can't be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.

```

 :Question:   cosa ho sbagliato?

----------

## randomaze

 *jozmile wrote:*   

> Andiamo con ordine: stamattina ho dato un bel  emerge -uDp world e ho visto che praticamente potevo installare l'aggiornamento a kde 3.5

 

Dato che KDE 3.5 é sperimentale direi che é bene tenere tutti i post relativi su un unico thread, in modo da avere una fonte centrale di informazioni cui fare riferimento.

Per questo ho unito il post di jozmile con il thread relativo ai festeggiamenti per l'uscita del 3.5

Se poi il thread diventa troppo grosso vedremo il da farsi  :Wink: 

----------

## jozmile

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *jozmile wrote:*   Andiamo con ordine: stamattina ho dato un bel  emerge -uDp world e ho visto che praticamente potevo installare l'aggiornamento a kde 3.5 
> 
> Dato che KDE 3.5 é sperimentale direi che é bene tenere tutti i post relativi su un unico thread, in modo da avere una fonte centrale di informazioni cui fare riferimento.
> 
> Per questo ho unito il post di jozmile con il thread relativo ai festeggiamenti per l'uscita del 3.5
> ...

 

Giusto, scusa, ma ho pensato che il post era per l'uscita di kde 3.5, non per il problema che ho avuto io, visto che tutti i messaggi del post non presentano problemi di installazione.

----------

## Sparker

 *jozmile wrote:*   

> 
> 
> lupin ~ # emerge --pretend =kde-base/kdebase-3.5.0
> 
>   cosa ho sbagliato?

 

Ovvio, devi fare  emerge -p kdebase-meta

Per la cronaca, ora è marcato unstable

----------

## jozmile

Si, ci ero arrivato poco fa. Ma l'ebuild è targato come R, l'ho reinstallato, ho riavviato il pc, ma continua a partirmi kde 3.4.3.

Avendo installato kdebase-meta, è normale che il comando emerge -p =kde-base/kdebase facesse tutto quel casino.

Cmq, quando ho dato l'emerge -uD world, si è aggiornato anche kdebase-meta. Ora il problema rimane solo uno, perchè continua a partirmi kde 3.4.3.

Ho cercato anche nei bugs, ma ancora non c'è nulla.

Qualche idea?

----------

## jozmile

Nelle pagine relative alla configurazione di KDE, ovvero

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/kde-config.xml

E' magicamente comparsa una sezione:

Installing KDE > 3.4

in cui non si fa assolutamente mensione di un kdebase-meta, ma di due pacchetti: kde-meta e kdebase-startkde. Fusse ca fusse che Ã¨ questo il mio problema?  :Question: 

----------

## makami

 *nightshadow wrote:*   

> Gli ebuild della 3.5.0 ci sono da un paio di giorni.. sono i tarball che fino a ieri mancavano anche sull'ftp ufficiale di kde! 
> 
> quella che stai usando tu Yoshi, e' probabilmente la RC1.
> 
> Piuttosto ho notato una cosa che non so se definirla scelta tecnica o bug dell'ebuild...
> ...

 

anche io ho lo stesso problema, uso un vanilla 2.6.11.6

quello che dice nightshadow è vero: http://www.kde.org/info/requirements/3.5.php

la cosa rimarrà così per sempre?

non voglio cambiare kernel perchè con tutte le versioni più recenti di questo non mi va l'accellerazioni 3D.. :°Last edited by makami on Sat Dec 10, 2005 11:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## makami

Ho raggirato la cosa linkando a /usr/src/linux un kernel 2.6.14 e ho messo il .config del 2.6.11 che uso

Ora hal compila ma ho paura di fare una gran cazzata per cui aspetto qualche vostro parere prima di proseguire  :Very Happy: 

Visto che i dev di kde dicono che hal debba essere >= 0.4.* stavo pensando di modificare l'ebuild di kde 3.5 in modo che richiada una versione di hal >= 0.4.* e non >= 0.5.* come richiede adesso

che ne pensate?

----------

## jozmile

 :Rolling Eyes:   Nel login-manager c'era un pulsantino con scritto menu...  :Exclamation: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *makami wrote:*   

> Ho raggirato la cosa linkando a /usr/src/linux un kernel 2.6.14 e ho messo il .config del 2.6.11 che uso
> 
> Ora hal compila ma ho paura di fare una gran cazzata per cui aspetto qualche vostro parere prima di proseguire 
> 
> Visto che i dev di kde dicono che hal debba essere >= 0.4.* stavo pensando di modificare l'ebuild di kde 3.5 in modo che richiada una versione di hal >= 0.4.* e non >= 0.5.* come richiede adesso
> ...

 

se come dipendenze è richiesto un kernel >= 2.6.14 ci sarà di certo un motivo

l'aggirare il check non mi sembra una gran furbata..

per quanto riguarda la magilla-gorilla dell'autoriconoscimento periferiche

ti consiglio le seguenti versioni dei pkg:

```
sys-fs/udev-070-r1

sys-apps/hal-0.5.4

sys-apps/dbus-0.50-r1

sys-apps/pmount-0.9.6
```

----------

## makami

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> se come dipendenze è richiesto un kernel >= 2.6.14 ci sarà di certo un motivo
> 
> l'aggirare il check non mi sembra una gran furbata..
> ...

 

ma sys-apps/hal-0.5.4 richiede un kernel >=2.6.13  

Il mio unico problema è quello. Ora sto usando kde 3.5 con la use hal disattiva..

 :Sad: 

----------

## X-Drum

perche non puoi/vuoi aggiornare il kernel?

non capisco

----------

## makami

perchè con kernel > 2.6.11 non mi funziona l'accellerazione 3D degli ati-drivers 

(l'avevo scritto in un post sopra)

----------

## X-Drum

l'unica soluzione per quello stuff di kde è adottare un kernel

della versione sopracitata

(quindi deduco che tu abbia gia provato ati-driver + kernel-2.6.14)

----------

## makami

sisi, sia vanilla che gentoo, compilati e ricompilati in diversi modi

ogni volta che esce una nuova release di ati-drivers ci riprovo, sperando che sia la volta buona.. purtroppo sono sempre con il mio 2.6.11  :Smile: 

non fosse un notebook la prenderei a martellate e la sostituirei con un'nvidia  :Very Happy: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *makami wrote:*   

> sisi, sia vanilla che gentoo, compilati e ricompilati in diversi modi
> 
> ogni volta che esce una nuova release di ati-drivers ci riprovo, sperando che sia la volta buona.. purtroppo sono sempre con il mio 2.6.11 
> 
> non fosse un notebook la prenderei a martellate e la sostituirei con un'nvidia 

 

mi dispiace questo è uno dei motivi che mi hanno definitivamente portato

su nvidia...il supporto di ati per linux + pessimo -_-"

----------

## Sparker

 *makami wrote:*   

> sisi, sia vanilla che gentoo, compilati e ricompilati in diversi modi
> 
> ogni volta che esce una nuova release di ati-drivers ci riprovo, sperando che sia la volta buona.. purtroppo sono sempre con il mio 2.6.11 
> 
> non fosse un notebook la prenderei a martellate e la sostituirei con un'nvidia 

 

[OT]

A suo tempo risolsi compilando l'agpgart built-in nel kernel e mettendo  `Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"` nell'xorg.conf

----------

